

Show HN: Hacker News Live Comments Bookmarklet - harmony7
http://hnlivecomments.pex2.jp/

======
Tehnix
Instead of having to click the bookmark, why not present it as a plugin
instead? Allowing for it to be automized.... Just a suggestion.

~~~
harmony7
That is certainly an idea. For now I just wanted to get it out there.

Practically, I do feel that a bookmarklet is less intrusive than a browser
plugin. A plugin would also have to be written differently for each browser.

But yes I could offer it as an option and it's certainly a possibility. Thank
you.

~~~
Tehnix
I definitely also see the appeal of not having to install anything :) Could
just imagine it'd become quite bothersome having to reactivate it repeatedly.

------
taternuts
Very cool! I figured I'd give it a shot (I wouldn't have, if it was a browser
plugin - I agree with you on the intrusiveness) and then remove it, but I
actually really like it. I especially like when you click the `(x) Comments`
button how it eases down to the new comment. Thanks!

~~~
harmony7
Thank you! =D

